# chinese xpod mp3 player firmware



## kamran-pian (Sep 19, 2007)

hi
i have chinese xpod mp3 player i need its firmware because my player is dead if someone have that same player they can extract ur player firmware from the tools available s1mp3.org.please send it my email is [email protected]
kamran ahmed


----------

